# Istanbul, my beloved city!



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Istanbul, the meeting place of West and East*

Guys, Istanbul is the city i was born and grew up. I' m still living here. :cheers:

I' m starting with Fatih Disctrict.























































http://imageshack.us/a/img713/4196/dsc0060mc.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://imageshack.us/a/img405/8625/dsc0683f.jpg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic!

I've been wanting to visit Istanbul for many years now - and I will be later on this year.
I'm so looking forward to it - and to your pictures; I hope that there are many


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks openlyJane  










I was in a bus, sorry for the poor quality. I took this photo 6-7 hours ago. :cheers:


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

I' m continueing with Fatih disctrict.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Istanbul Islands, one of the most beautiful part of Istanbul! :cheers: The 5 islands have only 13.000 population and it makes them the least populated and smallest district of Istanbul.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Istanbul Islands (2)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, great images from Istanbul....thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Istanbul. Keep them coming


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Very nice! I'm going there in a few months!


----------



## blackroseimmortal (Nov 24, 2012)

Kardeş kötü yerleri yükleme sakın ehe ehe 

Go on dude, your shots are damn amazing


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice photos but aren't those areas mainly Eminonu, Fener and Balat, not really Fatih?


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Guys thanks for your nice comments. :cheers:



skymantle said:


> Nice photos but aren't those areas mainly Eminonu, Fener and Balat, not really Fatih?


Eminönü is a former district. Fener, Balat, Eminönü, Samatya etc. are neighborhoods and they all belong to Fatih district.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bosphorus districts (Beşiktaş, Sarıyer, Üsküdar, Beykoz) ^^


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Islands (III) ^^


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bosphorus (II)


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bosphorus (III)

^^


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ortaköy / Municipality of Beşiktaş


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

Great pictures supernatural! Feel free to share them in our Turkish section aswell


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Erhan, i will share there as well. ^^

I' m continuing with Beşiktaş


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Let's continue with Beşiktaş


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

How about going to the Asian side?

Üsküdar, one of the most important municipality with formerly Bosphorus villages. They are now very popular neighbourhoods.



















Kuzguncuk/Üsküdar


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Kuzguncuk / Üsküdar

Kuzguncuk is a formerly Ottoman village and had a large Armenian, Greek, Jewish and Turkish population. Now it' s a very popular neighbourhood among intellectuals, singers, actors and journalists. I' v always wanted to live there :cheers:


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Kuzguncuk/Üsküdar


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Kuzguncuk/Üsküdar


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images. I notice that many houses have metal bars across their ground floor windows - is this necessary?


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello openlyJane, it' s not an obligation but i think it' s a real necessity. Istanbul is a very crowded city with more than 15 million and it' s growing every year. Hundreds of thousands of people coming here from poor villages. (And more than 1 million illegal immigrants are currently living here.) Istanbul was a city of 2.5 million in 1970' s and my father always said that they have never locked their doors when he was a child. Actually Kuzguncuk is a very safe neighbourhood, even the police station moved due to very low crime rates but i think those metal bars become a tradition.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Back to the Bosphorus!*

European side of Bosphorus :cheers:


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bosphorus ^^


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

_A yalı (Turkish: yalı, from Greek yiáli γιαλή (mod. γιαλός), literally "seashore, beach") is a house or mansion constructed at immediate waterside (almost exclusively seaside) in Istanbul and usually built with an architectural concept that takes into account the characteristics of the coastal location. A family who owned a waterside residence would spend some time in this usually secondary residence located at the sea shore, as opposed to the "konak" (mansion, aside from the term's use to refer to buildings with administrative functions) or the "köşk" (pavilion, often serving a determined practical purpose, such as hunting, or implying a temporary nature). Thus, going to the "yalı" acquired the sense of both going to the seaside and to the house situated there. In its contemporary sense, the term "yalı" is used primarily to denote the total amount of 620 waterside residences, mostly dating from the 19th century (some of them date from the 18th century, and some from the early 20th century), sprinkled along the Bosphorus in Istanbul. As such, they constitute one of the city's landmarks._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just wonderful. Can't wait for my visit.


----------



## blackroseimmortal (Nov 24, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Just wonderful. Can't wait for my visit.


You are really interested in Turkey, that s great


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome photos, Supernatural9 :cheers:...I would love to live in Kuzguncuk...looks like a very nice place


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for your nice comments. :cheers:

Let' s go back to the Municipality of Fatih. 


















Stray animals are a very important part of daily life in Istanbul and they have a great relation with locals.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Islands again. One of the most beautiful, calming, noble part of Istanbul. ^^





































Sorry for the poor quality, i was on a boat.


----------



## smerlo (Oct 10, 2009)

Istanbul...just amazing.
Can't wait to visit it.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks smerlo ^^

Bosphorus photos^^ (European Side)


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bosphorus photos ^^ (Asian side)


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nişantaşı/Şişli :cheers:


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nişantaşı/Şişli :cheers:


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nişantaşı/Şişli ^^^^^^


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nişantaşı/Şişli :cheers:


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Supernatural9... I give you 10 x likes. Great job, keep it up.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Lombak ^^

1 more^^


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I know that I am going to fall in Love with Istanbul.

Do you like the work of Orhan Pamuk? I know he is controversial in Turkey; but I absolutely love his book, _'Istanbul, Memories and the City' _- so beautiful & poetic.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

He is a great novelist and the first Turkish Nobel Prize awarded person. (Actually Yorgos Seferis was born in Izmir and migrated to Athens with his family while he was 14. He's awarded too with Nobel.) I didn't read "Istanbul, Memories and the City" but the comments were mostly positive. The name of the building he was living on Nişantaşı is "Pamuk Apartmanı". He was living both in Nişantaşı and in Heybeliada. He' s in love with Heybeliada especially. It' s sad that he' s not living in Istanbul anymore due to neighborhood pressure. But i have to add that he' s a great novelist but not a great intellectual. He has never made any comment about the current government, never criticised it. He even wrote an open lette to Syrian president, but he didnt talk about his country.


----------



## buzfatih (Jan 3, 2013)

Guzel kareler.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Teşekkürler buzfatih 

New Year Celebrations (13 months before)

Nişantaşı/İstanbul


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nişantaşı/Şişli


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nişantaşı/Şişli


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nişantaşı/Şişli


----------



## ozzy_fb (Feb 20, 2008)

excellent pics...Great job supernatural...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There are some very smart homes in Nisantasi.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very nice photos of Istanbul, plan to go there. Especially Kuzguncuk, is it far from the city center?


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

@ ozzy_fb , thank you very much ^^

@ openlyJane, yeah.  I personally dont like "new" apartment blocks, but some of them are old and greatly renovated. I have always liked old buildings because they were attentively builded for a very small population living in the cities.

@Nightsky, thanks. ^^ It's not far from the center. Actually getting around in the city by sea transportations are really easy and you can reach 75% of the beautiful parts of the city with them. For another 25% you have to ask locals. Sometimes it can be complicated, even for locals.


----------



## blackroseimmortal (Nov 24, 2012)

Nightsky said:


> Very nice photos of Istanbul, plan to go there. Especially Kuzguncuk, is it far from the city center?


In addition to supernatural, actually there is no city center in Istanbul, because every district is a different center itself but dont worry, you can go and visit everywhere easily, it depends on how long you will stay in the city... You should make a good plan not to waste your time on buses or metros cause there are hundreds of places to go... believe me you will never forget your trip, this is the capital of the world


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Wonderful city! :cheers: Every time I watch photos of Istanbul I learn something new about it. I have to visit it asap


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Galandar. :cheers:

blackroseimmortal is right. ^^ Actually i think as a tourist you will either stay in Sultanahmet area (very close to Hagia Sophia Museum, Blue Mosque, Grand Bazaar, Archaeological Museum, Topkapı Palace and more) or in Taksim (The real heart of the city, i will share many photos about there soon ^^)


Kuleli Military High School, Kuleli/Üsküdar (1845)


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Wonderful city and great photos


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

ChazTumbelaka thanks. ^^


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## xanterra (Nov 28, 2007)

@fieldsofdreams


"Lovely shots yet again! I wonder, though, what the second photo is... that looks like a church (Chora) or is it something else?"


I think you talk about the building with the many small domes, chimneys....It is the 
"Tophane-i Amire", a Tophane is a CannonFactory.This one is from the 16th century, built by Sultan Süleyman...


http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=LYcqUaOpNYOh0QXOwoGIAg


@domtoren
"And in the very first post there is an image of a red building with Greek inscriptions, something like "Great Patriarchate school" or so, is that school also still functioning? "

It is the greek patriarchate, still operating and still the Vatikan of the greek orthodoxy...unfortunaly only a handfull of greeks still living in the city...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phanariotes


and this is very informative...read esp. the reactions and aftermath and click the see also's
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istanbul_riots


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

And also too many questions. 

1)


domtoren said:


> Hello, I see here that Istanbul really has preserved well its heritage and also it looks as if Christians and Jews could (and still can?) live in peace together with Muslim Turks. Actually I read a book called The Rose Island about a Jewish family which left Spain in the 16th century (Inquisition), and in Ottoman times fianlly found refuge on Rhodos, and in WWII the Turkish consul gave the Jews Turkish passports som that they could escape to Turkey and avoid deportations by Nazi Germans. Hos are interreligious relations now in Turkey?


Despite it's history, Turkey has a very homogenious population now. The interreligious relations are mostly great. 



> Another thing: I see on the islands church-looking buildings with crosses, are these churches still functioning as such?


The number of the churches and monasteries are 20 on the Istanbul Islands. As far as i know 18 of them are active. 18 of them are Greek and Armenian Orthodox Churches, 2 of them are Latin and Armenian Catholic.



> And another: you write that Galata and other districts *had* large Greek, Armenian and Jewish populations, what happened with them?


Almost all of the Greeks living in Istanbul moved to Greece after the government supported Istanbul pogrom. (1955) 

Most of the Jews migrated to Israel after 1948 (Aliyah), some of them left after Istanbul riots. 




> And in the very first post there is an image of a red building with Greek inscriptions, something like "Great Patriarchate school" or so, is that school also still functioning?


Yes, but with 50-55 students only.



> And also, nice to see that the Turks respect the Byzantine mosaics and even restore them in spite of depictions of humans is against Islamic religious rules, I heard stories about Muslims who destroy such images, that happened even in Amsterdam where tile paintings were defaced, the eyes of humans and animals were crossed out and this vandalism was attributed to fanatic Muslims who consider this haraam (impious, forbidden), but apparently in Istanbul things are different!


Although Turkish people become more and more religious after the USA supported fascist military coup (1980) that targeted the very strong communist movement, i didn't hear such those fanatics in Turkey. Maybe it's about the wrong integration and immigration politics of West Europe.



> Also: what appears here looks like the old historic center and the richer parts of town, could you also take some photos of places where ordinary Turkish workers live, and are there many shantytowns, like Rio's favelas, in Istanbul?


 I didnt post the richer parts of the city, they are building ultra luxurious residences, skyscrapers, mansions around the city but i really don't care about them and that shantytowns and apartment blocks without soul. The richer parts i posted are historical parts of the city. I like history and respect historical buildings. I will continue posting them.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

xanterra said:


> @fieldsofdreams
> 
> 
> "Lovely shots yet again! I wonder, though, what the second photo is... that looks like a church (Chora) or is it something else?"
> ...


Ooops! I thought he was asking about the dome photo of the New Mosque. xanterra is right about the building. The forth photo i posted is the New Mosque, not the second.

But the red building is Greek High School. 

It's the Patriarchate church, not the red one. 

(It's not my photo btw)


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Supernatural, don't know if you have any more to continue this thread, but I was wondering if you have any pics of the [URL="http://www.todayszaman.com/news-263589-garanti-banks-salt-unveils-second-contemporary-space.html"]SALT redevelopment[/URL], which was the magnificent old Ottoman Imperial Bank converted recently into an artistic space. It was under construction when I was there last. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, I too hope you can make time to get out and about and take some more pictures.

Some of the most obvious touristic sites would be great, for starters.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

skymantle said:


> Supernatural, don't know if you have any more to continue this thread, but I was wondering if you have any pics of the SALT redevelopment, which was the magnificent old Ottoman Imperial Bank converted recently into an artistic space. It was under construction when I was there last. :cheers:


I' m sorry, i didn't go there yet. The building itself is very beautiful but i don't know much about the conversion. All i heard is about it's library, the comments are very positive about it. ^^



openlyJane said:


> Yes, I too hope you can make time to get out and about and take some more pictures.
> 
> Some of the most obvious touristic sites would be great, for starters.


I bought a museum card, but i dont have enough time these days. I took some photos, the "modern" face of Istanbul, which i really do not like. But i will post here, some people really likes those modern buildings, skyscrapers. And i will post the northern part of the city.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bomonti/Şişli

The changing face of the district.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

The northern parts of the city, least densely populated areas of the city, very green and lovely. ^^

Yaros Castle


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

The northern parts of the city, least densely populated areas of the city, very green, peaceful, and lovely. ^^


----------



## Student4life (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics of a gorgeous city :cheers:


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Gorgeous. I already know that I am going to fall in love and want to stay.


----------



## Macedonia (Jan 3, 2008)

These are the best photos I have seen of Istanbul. Keep up the good work, Supernatural9. :cheers: Greetings from Macedonia.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very nice last updates!:cheers: Have to visit the green areas in the outskirts as well


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

The towers of Yaros Castle looks massive and very impressive...just like the rest of Istanbul  Thank you for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Istanbullu (May 20, 2004)

Great photos mate!


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the nice messages.  I really appreciate them. 

Today, i went to the Beylerbeyi Palace. They don't allow taking photos interior of the palace, but i took some around the building. It's a very beautiful and must see palace in Istanbul. 

_The Beylerbeyi Palace (Turkish: Beylerbeyi Sarayı, Beylerbeyi meaning "Lord of Lords") is located in the Beylerbeyi neighbourhood of Istanbul, Turkey at the Asian side of the Bosphorus. An Imperial Ottoman summer residence built in the 1860s, it is now situated immediately north of the 1973 Bosphorus Bridge._


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Beylerbeyi Palace II


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Beylerbeyi Palace (III)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Turkish architecture is really impressive and diverse, especially in Istanbul. Love the classic pearls and the elegant new skyscrapers!


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

I agree with you.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Boğaziçi University South Campus, a very prestigious state university. ^^


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

More wonderfulness from Istanbul. Beylebeyi looks stunning. 

I have started to re-read Orhan Pamuk's 'Istanbul' - so poetic!


----------



## Macedonia (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice photos indeed


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Amazing pictures of Istanbul! I'm highly impressed with how diverse the architecture is with brand new skyscrapers residing next to some very old buildings.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Haven't been on this thread for a while, but, I am amazed with the amount of images you've taken of late! Boğaziçi University truly looks splendid, even with its study halls looking grand despite their age! As for the other images, gotta love the Hagia Sophia from the Bosphorus, as well as your snaps from Beylerbeyi Palace: I truly love its location right next to the Bosphorus with a suspension bridge close by! Makes me want to go there very soon! :hug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos from Istanbul


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

Indeed they are great.


----------



## Supernatural9 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful last pictures of Istanbul!


----------



## blackroseimmortal (Nov 24, 2012)

Supernatural, could you please share the pics of changing side of the city, Levent for example...


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

lovely, the old architectural designs have certain uniqueness.


----------



## Budak Melayu (Jul 18, 2009)

^^
Assalamualaikum...*Supernatural9*, All your photos its Amazing, i don't know, when i'm can go to your City, seriously..i like it


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I visited Istanbul last year and extremely in love with Istanbul !! I have to say it's the most beautiful & most vibrant city I've been in Europe , impressed with almost everything - architecture, art, cleanliness, infratructure, I love Turkish food, hospitality of Turkish people , amazing public transportation . A city of more than 17 million metropolitan population but the Bosphorus is so clean and crystal clear, how is that possible ? 

I'm in total agreement with Napoleon when he said " "If the Earth were a single state, Istanbul would be its capital." :hug:

I reccommend to everyone I knew to visit Istanbul and Turkey , it's the sight you can't miss in this life!


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely photos of an awesome place like Istanbul....I want to really see this place in person.


----------



## Joelre (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for the fantastic photos mate! 

I think this street also definitely should be visited. :cheers:


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Great photos of wonderful city ...


----------



## blackroseimmortal (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey Supernatural, dont forget this thread


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Excellent photos. I've been in Istanbul but just for 4 hours, I will definetely visit as soon chance comes up


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

What a great city!! Pretty photos. Keep it up.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Is this thread a 'free for all?'

Whatever the case - fantastic pictures of a fantastic city. I love the yalis.


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Sultanahmet









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bmorlok/7653828486/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Beyoğlu









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9533030036/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9986319816/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Beyoğlu & Şişli









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9987011883/in/photostream/


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

You have great taste when it comes to choosing pictures joecole, keep up the good work kay:


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

thanks Erhan ,yeah there are lots of good pics out there









http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_12113227/mpage_390/tm.htm


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Çengelköy, Üsküdar









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3822708511/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Sarıyer









http://www.flickr.com/photos/winninator2003/7891065904/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Arnavutköy, Beşiktaş









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10278181675/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

Yedikule fortress, Fatih









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8325594378/


----------



## joecole (May 31, 2010)

openlyJane said:


> Is this thread a 'free for all?'
> 
> Whatever the case - fantastic pictures of a fantastic city. I love the yalis.


aa I see what your saying.this is for self made collections.only just seen that.sorry


----------



## Skywalker1994 (Sep 23, 2012)

All these pics made me have an eyegasm  OMG I LOVE THIS CITY!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed fantastic, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## AleksLazarevic (Feb 18, 2014)

Supernatural9 said:


> I agree with you.


what is that picture?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a gorgeous city! Beautiful shots! kay:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

The 3rd Bosphorus Bridge rises above Poyrazköy beach


----------

